# COLA Increase 2012



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Just coming over the wires, 3.6% increase for SS recipients next year.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Good, we can use it.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> Good, we can use it.
> 
> Nomad


Don't spend it just yet. The Medicare Part B contribution will also see an increase this year. That can take some or all of the Social Security increase, depending on your benefit amount.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Even though we are no where close to retirement, I feel you. Anymore when DH comes in and says "Hey, gotta raise!" I know that the insurance are heading up at least that amount. We just "Oh, well." and go on. I hope you all get an increase and that does include my dear old dad. I don't know how some people get by.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Right, Nevada, looks like it could be $12 a month raise and along with additional ins it has come up too in most cases. Iam hoping be some to help cover that. All in all it is a good raise I feel. Waiting to find out how much Medicare does come up. Then I can start on budget for 2012.


----------

